# New buildings by Al Manal Properties!!!!



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Found these on their website:
www.manal-me.com


btw there were only pics no further info....

On Al Maktoum Street!!!!









In Port Saeed:









In DSO:









In the Tecom area:









and this unknown Crown Cities:









enjoy!!!  

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

those crown cities :hahaha:

anyway, they r going to invest a shitload of money in the near future, especially in the two airports.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

those dont look so good but the 2 in port saeed and the one on maktoum road look good!!!
R


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This is not a real render anyway so we can't really tell what it'll look like:


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Al Manal plans billion-dollar projects

Al Manal Development, a Dubai-based freehold development company, will execute projects worth Dh1 billion in the coming year, said a top company official. He made the remarks as Dubai Airport Free Zone Authority chairman Shaikh Ahmad bin Saeed Al Maktoum inaugurated Al Manal Development?s new offices in the free zone. 


Within three years, chairman Juma Ahmed Majid Al Ghurair said the company is planning to launch projects worth Dh5 billion.We will not offer our investors a residential flat or a commercial office; rather, we want to offer them the colours of Dubai?s beautiful lifestyle? quality, affordability and reliability, he said at the inauguration event.


He said: We are delighted to have a base to work from in Dubai Airport free zone and look forward to play our part in the continued growth of the UAE construction sector, which has flourished in recent times. Al Manal's goal is to help citizens or inhabitants of UAE community to achieve the dream of buying and owning a house or office. 

Our commitment to our clients means that we are providing a carefully designed living and working environment although at the same time giving them extremely good value for money

Al Manal Development aims to become a market leader in offering reasonably priced high quality lifestyle solutions. It has plans for multi-billion dirham development projects in the Jumeirah Lake, Dubai Silicon Oasis, and Dubai Investment Park.

The new developments in the coming year will be located in the Jumeirah Lakes and Dubai Silicon Oasis, along Al-Ittihad Road and Al Maktoum Road. Within three years Al Manal Development is planning to launch projects worth Dh5 billion. Work on the first tower, the Lakeside Residence, a residential block of 358 apartments, will start this month. 

Continuing the momentum, Al Manal Development will then start construction on two office buildings, one in Dubai Silicon Oasis and the other on Al Ittihad Road, in the Port-Said region. These will be followed by a residential building on Al Maktoum Road.

Following that, Crown City project will be executed in the Dubai Investments Park. This is a major project worth Dh3 billion, which will include 52 buildings. An office park consisting of 24 buildings is also planned in Dubai Investment Park.

Juma Al Ghurair said: When we start designing a project our focus is on people. We study the individual needs of our clients in detail and make it our aim to fulfil these needs. We examine their leisure, sports and social interests. We also study and take into consideration the different lifestyles of each person. We think about families - small or large, with kids, mothers and fathers, all having personal specific interests.
Juma Al Ghurair added: We carefully select our project's locations, ensuring they are close to the vibrant life of the city. We also focus on environmental factors. Our developments include open spaces, greenery, fountains and recreational facilities. 

We do our best to give our projects a unique architecture compared with others. This is what makes Al Manal Development projects special and different. The client wants to be proud of the property he owns, he wants it to reflect good taste and quality, so that he feels comfortable and happy. We enable people to discover the true lifestyle of Dubai, and spend enjoyable times with their families and relatives, Juma Al Ghurair said.

R


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I like this one alot










There is no room on Al Maktoum St. for something like this!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

from todays GN

Al Manal to invest Dh3b in Crown City at Dubai Investment Park 
By Saifur Rahman, Business News Editor



Dubai: Dubai-based realtors Al Manal Development will invest Dh3 billion in a new residential community, Crown City, that will see 8,000 housing units comprising 52 buildings in the Dubai Investment Park, said a top official.

This is part of the new company's major foray into the UAE's real estate market that will see the development of Dh5 billion worth of projects being undertaken by the company during the next three to five years.

"Buyers will be allowed a 90-year lease in the development," Juma Ahmad Majid Al Ghurair, chairman of Al Manal Development, told Gulf News yesterday. 

He said, his company will make an announcement on a new commercial project, to be located in the Dubai Silicon Oasis.

The company also launched Lakeside Residence, a Dh300 million project to be built at the Jumeirah Lake Towers. The 35-storey project boasts 358 elegantly designed freehold apartments incorporating advanced intelligent features.

Construction of the project will start within a few months and completion is set for the second half of 2008. 

Al Manal Development commissioned renowned architects Cadiz International and local Architect Khatib & Alami to design the property. The company is currently negotiating with a leading contracting firm to construct the project.

"As this is our flagship project, we invested substantial resources in ensuring that we have a truly exceptional offer to property investors and end-users," he told the media yesterday.

"The Lakeside Residence offers a choice between one-bedroom and two-bedroom units with prices starting from just a little over Dh600,000 an exceptional value given its world-class features and amenities." 

"Investment options have been arranged with Mashreqbank to help investors and end-users own a piece of this exciting freehold property."

Al Ghurair said the price is not very high. "Prices of land are going up. Besides, with the new property law, prices of real estate will soon go up."

Buyers can take advantage of a flexible financing programme that allows them to own a 1-bedroom apartment by paying 5 per cent of the value as a down payment and the rest in reasonable installments starting from Dh2,600 per month.

Asteco Real Estate has been appointed as sales agents for the LakeSide Residence.

R


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Al Maktuom 


Benefit from a contemporary and upbeat lifestyle at Al Maktuom, a well-located residential development with office and retail to enhance one's way of life all at a handy distance. The concept design for the 16-level development offers modern residential units of 1 to 3 bedrooms, providing residents with style and comfort. Enjoy sipping coffee, doing business or stopping by various retail shops in the pleasurable and buoyant setting that Al Maktuom provides for the emergent society of Dubai. 

Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Juma Al Ghurair 
Project Type: Commercial
Design Service: Concept Design 










Silicon Oasis 

Settle down and unwind at the Silicon Oasis, set at the center of Dubai's Silicon Oasis district of mixed-used development. The Silicon Oasis is composed of five mid-rise residential buildings with a GFA of 9,640 sq.m offering units of 1-2 bedrooms and an office building with a GLA of 16,000 sq.m (GFA 19,500 sq.m). Profit from the luxury of being at the center of what's happening while keeping abreast with business transactions at a convenient distance. The Silicon Oasis residences and office are located in the Microelectronics Technology Park and within only 60 minutes of Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah Airports. 

Location: Dubai, UAE
Client/Developer: Juma Al Ghurair 
Project Type: Office Tower 
Design Service: Concept Design










R


----------

